# Sak 1/3-1/4



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Braved the cold and wind this weekend and headed to the big lake to spend the weekend. Fished @ 25-35 feet. Saturday most of the fish came deeper. Sunday It seemed like they were in the 25 foot range. Mostly sauger, but a few walleyes mixed in. Action was steady but slower than in past days. Most fish were coming on dead rods with trebles or genz worms! Jigging rods are still pretty quiet. Lots of snow on the ice, access is getting tougher. The four wheelers are getting tough to use.

DBLKLUKS tip of the week: When its 25 below, bring your propane tanks inside your house. Its not fun to wake up, frozen to your cot, at 4 in the morning! BRRRRRRRR!

Good Fishing!


----------

